
The Age of Surveillance Capitalism [video] - personlurking
https://iai.tv/video/shoshana-zuboff-the-age-of-surveillance-capitalism?
======
personlurking
HN discussion of the WSJ book review:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18908728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18908728)

The talk is 29 minutes total. I'd suggest watching from the 9m40s mark when
the author starts talking about smart homes.

------
Hoasi
Brilliant talk. She articulates what we already know really well. You don't
even have to agree with her last thesis about privacy to oppose the
commodification of your data.

------
HNLurker2
Thank you for not being hosted by (Youtube)

------
chrisallick
She was the guest speaker on Le Show podcast last Sunday. If you enjoy her
book or this video, the episode is worth a listen.

------
sneeze-slayer
I can highly recommend the eponymous book by the speaker. It is a long read,
but a fascinating read. Here is a link to the publisher's page on it:
[https://www.publicaffairsbooks.com/titles/shoshana-
zuboff/th...](https://www.publicaffairsbooks.com/titles/shoshana-zuboff/the-
age-of-surveillance-capitalism/9781610395694/)

------
donclark
*I recommend starting at 9:40 and watching at 2x speed TLDR; increased revenue by 3950%; they can influence behavior (and confirm); your private experiences are for sale; it undermines democracy; epistemic inequality; we need to fight this by using browser extensions to block ads and tracking cookies; we need to be using duckduckgo.com for our internet searches; [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodification](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commodification)

------
dandare
This misnomer again? Certain companies monetizing user data has very little to
do with capitalism and can barely characterize our age. Stop the dumb hate.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
The term is useful, in that it distinguishes this (surveillance capitalism)
from surveillance by _governments_ , which (until recently) was the usual
form.

~~~
dandare
How are private companies synonym for capitalism? Capitalism is an economic
order (characterized by the private ownership of the means of production and
their operation for profit).

Would you say we live in the age of rocket ship capitalism because rockets
used to be the domain of governments?

Overloading the term Capitalism may sound sensational, but it is not useful in
explaining the issue.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
> How are private companies synonym for capitalism?

> Capitalism is an economic order (characterized by the private ownership of
> the means of production and their operation for profit).

I think you answered your own question.

> Overloading the term Capitalism may sound sensational, but it is not useful
> in explaining the issue.

We're not. We're using surveillance as an adjective to modify capitalism, and
thereby creating a new term.

